
The tiny town behind a heartwarming 9/11 tale - sundvor
https://www.theage.com.au/world/north-america/the-tiny-town-behind-a-heartwarming-9-11-tale-20190326-p517pe.html
======
nutcracker46
Indeed, an example of hospitality and individual kindness to bring a smile to
the face of even hardened skeptics. I've been to the airport a few times, and
believe it is the typical good nature of people there.

------
sundvor
I wanted to share this great piece of writing - a story of human kindness in
face of tragedy.

